# What fish are not light sensative?



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

I have some neon tetra and with the lights off they are mid swimmers, as soon as i click the light on they hide in the plants for the rest of the day.

I'm looking for some mid-top swimmers that are not light sensative that will get along with cories and the neon tetras. I was thinking about harlequin rasboras, but i'm not sure if they would react the same way.

20g long, 6.7k and color max t5 light. soon to be switching to 10k and actinic.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How many neons do you have,and how many plants do you have?If they are in too small a group and dont have enough plants they will flee,thinking they are in danger.

If you dont mind tannins,you can add some black water extract to help them fell more secure.

Why will you be switching the lights?


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

group of 6 neons, moderately planted with about 16 java ferns and 3 lava rocks with a hole in each.

switching lights because i like the look of a blue tint that a 10k gives off vs. a 6.7k


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

I got 7 neons,and they are not shy at all , but when i turn light off,they go mad,its like they want to get out of the tank ...


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

maybe my lights are brighter, who knows


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats why I suggested the BWE.itll darken the water some for the fish.You can then start to lighten it slowly and they will get accustomed to it.


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

tinted water makes me cringe.

does anyone have fish that are 100% not light sensative?


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Ive got tiger and cherry barbs that dont seem to care at all with or without the light.


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

i think i decided on ender's livebearers, top swimmers and don't mind the light


----------

